# Topics > Related topics > Events >  VOICE Summit

## Airicist

Organizer - Modev

voicesummit.ai

facebook.com/voicesummitai

twitter.com/VoiceSummitAI

linkedin.com/company/voicesummit

VOICE23 -  December 4-6, 2023, Arlington, Virginia, USA

October 10-13, 2022, Arlington, Virginia, USA and online

June 16, 2021, virtual

October 5-15, 2020, virtual

July 22-26, 2019, Newark, New Jersey, USA

----------


## Airicist

VOICE Summit 2018 highlights

Published on Sep 13, 2018




> VOICE Summit 2018, presented by Amazon Alexa, brought together the brightest minds in voice processing and learning for three days in Newark, New Jersey.

----------


## Airicist

VOICE Summit 2019 | Coming Soon

Published on Mar 6, 2019




> VOICE Summit sponsored by Amazon Alexa is the world’s largest voice-tech conference attracting 5,000+ developers, conversational designers, startups, brands, agencies and executives at the forefront of the voice-first era. Organized by Modev, the multi-day conference will feature 15 tracks with keynotes, panels, workshops and an EXPO of more than 150 companies from around the world. Vertical industries covered include healthcare, fintech, transportation, entertainment, gaming, media, search, retail, enterprise, smart home, smart cities and hospitality.
> 
> The event will also feature the largest voice Hackathon in the world, the VOICE Summit Awards dinner, the VOICE Challenge, a Startup EXPO, VOICE Experience Rooms and a scholarship program to bring 1000 attendees from marginalized communities.

----------

